

First Mac OS X botnet activated - luckystrike
http://www.macworld.co.uk/business/news/index.cfm?newsid=25756

======
_pius
It's worth noting that this article has a link to a detection and removal tool
for the trojan:
[http://macscan.securemac.com/files/iServicesTrojanRemovalToo...](http://macscan.securemac.com/files/iServicesTrojanRemovalTool.dmg)

------
swombat
So how do you tell whether you have this trojan or not? Is there an easy way
to check?

~~~
edd
If you have torrented software (photoshop cs4 or iwork 09) then you need to
download the checker and remover from securemac.com:
[http://macscan.securemac.com/files/iServicesTrojanRemovalToo...](http://macscan.securemac.com/files/iServicesTrojanRemovalTool.dmg).
If not you shouldn't have anything to worry about.

